# Noise when driving??



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

Have a almost rattle noise when driving down road.... it stops when u let of peddle... its not a belt squeal... Driving me nuts!!!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Turn up the radio that will fix it


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

lol that's what I was thinking.....


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

vmj;1926932 said:


> Have a almost rattle noise when driving down road.... it stops when u let of peddle... its not a belt squeal... Driving me nuts!!!!


what year what size engine


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

07 5.7 hemi


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I had a nasty noise in my dodge and it droveme nuts. After i dropedthe wifeoff, it went away, and i was so happy. Picked her back,up a few hours later and that damn noise came back....


Oh well...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Dogplow Dodge;1927579 said:


> I had a nasty noise in my dodge and it droveme nuts. After i dropedthe wifeoff, it went away, and i was so happy. Picked her back,up a few hours later and that damn noise came back....
> 
> Oh well...


:laughing:Thumbs Up


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

grandview;1927587 said:


> :laughing:Thumbs Up


I think her sister lives in Chicago


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

vmj;1927560 said:


> 07 5.7 hemi


can you get the noise to happen in park when you rev it up


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

no it does not do it then...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

vmj;1926932 said:


> Have a almost rattle noise when driving down road.... it stops when u let of peddle... its not a belt squeal... Driving me nuts!!!!


Could you be a bit more descriptive ? Rattle that stops, but then you talk about not being a squeal.....

MORE INFO NEEDED..

Does it do it in reverse ?

Low gears ? (shift it in Low)

Neutral while coasting ?

Bumpy road / vs / smooth road ?

So... ?


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

when powerin down the road... stoops when let off peddle.... truck also has a shimmy now... WTF!! lol


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

hard to describe..... not a squeal of a belt..


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

U joint ? they usually squeak anything's possible, transfer case noise? start with the obvious check front end any loose exhaust system hangers brackets


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

vmj;1927646 said:


> when powerin down the road... stoops when let off peddle.... truck also has a shimmy now... WTF!! lol


does the shimmy happen when you accelerate or when you let off the gas


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

been under truck a bunch of times now... lol don't c anything. Shimmy is ther once truck is up two speed even when not on peddle... getting aggravated with this because the truck is new to mw.. it only has 16,750 miles on it.....


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

vmj;1927668 said:


> been under truck a bunch of times now... lol don't c anything. Shimmy is ther once truck is up two speed even when not on peddle... getting aggravated with this because the truck is new to mw.. it only has 16,750 miles on it.....


does it happen in 2 wheel drive or four wheel drive or both the shimmy that is


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

happens in both


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Chock the wheels. E brake on.

Put the truck in neutral (engine shut off)

Get underneath and twist the driveshaft while looking at the u-joints. there should be NO PLAY, and no rust colored dust where the caps meet the trunnion.


Shimmy could be caused by bad tire, so jack up each wheel and slowly rotate it, and look for a tire that has "egged" out. if it's taller in one part of the tire, you've developed a bad belt in the tire, and you would have to replace it.

17000 miles on a 7 year old truck ????? really ?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Bearing?...............


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

Dogplow Dodge;1927687 said:


> Chock the wheels. E brake on.
> 
> Put the truck in neutral (engine shut off)
> 
> ...


Really, that's why I bought it...


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

Tires are new two month ago....


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

vmj;1927560 said:


> 07 5.7 hemi


1500
2500
3500
2 doors 
4 doors
long box
short box
automatic
you have to shift it kind


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Dogplow Dodge;1927687 said:


> Chock the wheels. E brake on.
> 
> Put the truck in neutral (engine shut off)
> 
> ...


agree,glad you typed all that this smartphone isn't that smart and fingers are too big


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

ooops 3500 2 door dump auto


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I will have to go with a front wheel bearing from your description. Now without the shimmy and the noise coming and going I would have said the rear end is going south. All kind of strange with only 17k but Time will kill them also.


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

Just because the tires are two months old doesn't mean there's not a bad belt in the tire.Was the shimmy there before the tires were replaced?


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

Did you get a chance to grease that fitting you asked about?While your under greasing that one you mine as well do them all.I do mine every oil change and sometimes in between.

While you have the front end up so you can spin the driveshaft,go over to each wheel,grab the tire from the sides and shake it left to right and see if you have play.Then grab the tire from the top and bottom and push the tire in and out and see if you have play.If you have play in both it is more then likely a wheel bearing.If you have a friend do the shaking you can go underneath and see if you have play.

If you want to find out if it is a tire you could also rotate the tires front to back and see if it goes away


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

couldn't find my pin greaser.... have to get new one tomorrow. Im pretty sure I found that fitting. no shimmy before just started the other night out plowin..


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

chevyzrule810;1927799 said:


> Did you get a chance to grease that fitting you asked about?While your under greasing that one you mine as well do them all.I do mine every oil change and sometimes in between.
> 
> While you have the front end up so you can spin the driveshaft,go over to each wheel,grab the tire from the sides and shake it left to right and see if you have play.Then grab the tire from the top and bottom and push the tire in and out and see if you have play.If you have play in both it is more then likely a wheel bearing.If you have a friend do the shaking you can go underneath and see if you have play.
> 
> If you want to find out if it is a tire you could also rotate the tires front to back and see if it goes away


Thanks I will try this...


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

As the others said... Start with the U-joints.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

the more im being told... im leaning towards a u-joint... ill have to spend some time tomorrow afternoon looking at it... hope I can find it and not have to send it to a garage.........


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If it is the driveshaft, just take it off and have new u joint put on.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

just went out to sand a lot full of ICE... Anyways to describe the noise I guess I would say its a chirp while on peddle going up hills and when running along.... Shimmy wasn't as bad but still there, almost feels like truck is running hard......


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

U joint replace them front and back both shafts,


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

just came in from checking truck... didn't c anything odd about tires... Greased 4x drive shaft, Checked all unversials for rust or metal chips...Checked front end on jack...... as for me I saw nothing odd or bad... GRRRRRR! lol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mostly non greaseable, so replace them won't cost much.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

I see only one had a grease fitting...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Put the truck on 4 jackstands.

Start the truck and put it in drive. 


Listen carefully....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Dogplow Dodge;1928579 said:


> Put the truck on 4 jackstands.
> 
> Start the truck and put it in drive.
> 
> Listen carefully....


Do you recommend standing in front or the side of the truck when doing this,or just lay under it?


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

vmj;1928552 said:


> I see only one had a grease fitting...


There's only one grease fitting for the front drive shaft.


----------



## Mike NY (Feb 2, 2009)

I've had a shimmy caused by ice buildup on the tire rim after plowing. Especially with wheel covers or simulators. Just a thought.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

mmmmmmmm lol that whould be a easy fix.....


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

grandview;1928598 said:


> Do you recommend standing in front or the side of the truck when doing this,or just lay under it?


With the wife in the drivers seat, i get to walk around it...

You just have to remind her to slam on the brakes if anything goes wrong :waving:


----------



## RoseMan806 (Mar 7, 2005)

Occasionally when accelerating hard on the highway I head a rattle or buzzing from my truck. If I let off the gas it stops. If I accelerate slowly I don't hear it. If I get back on it hard it may or may not come back.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

its driving meeee nuts !!!!!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

vmj;1930867 said:


> its driving meeee nuts !!!!!


Several options..

Video the truck. And noise while driving 
Get a friend to help diagnose it
Bring it to a shop
Sell the truck
Ear plugs
Hooker to keep u occupied while driving 
Kill yourself
Get Boid to help you

See... Lots of options left


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

running it until something breaks.....


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

The noise is from the rear... im pretty sure and its the loudest when I have a load on.......


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I had a shimmy at low speeds before, like parking lot speeds. It was the rear u-joint at the axle. It felt tight but it was completely shot. Only way to know is to pull the drive shaft and check them.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Try this. Go around and retighten all your lug nuts, on your tires. If you find one that is loose check to see that you didn't elongate the hole on the rim.


----------

